# Stadium and Arena 'nicknames'



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Got this idea for a new thread just as a change to all the design talk. Dont think it has been done before?
With all the new radical designs there are some interesting names cropping up-the names must be ones that have been adopted by the local community around the stadium area not just one you made up!
Start you off
New Zenit St Petersburg stadium 'The Spaceship'
Beijing Olympic 'the birds nest'


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Old Trafford aka 'The Theatre of Dreams'


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

I think that's the first thread about Stadiums' nicknames.

So, You can find "Spaceships and Theatres" - Stadiums also in Italy (even if they are not very recent):
- Meazza Stadium (_La Scala_, the theatre of city of Milan)
- San Nicola Stadium in Bari (the spaceship - _l'astronave_, is the name in italian).


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Munich - Stadium without a name of which the Allianz AG has the naming rights: Schlauchboot
Hamburg - Volksparkstadion: Stadion an der Müllverbrennungsanlage (stadium at the incinerating plant) :lol:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oita Stadium - 'Big Eye', but everyone knows that.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Athens Olympic stadium - Turtle?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

St. Pauli stadium: Freudenhaus (whorehouse)
Wemley: cathedral of Football (?)
Stade de France: UFO
Sükrü Saracoglu: Mabet (temple)
Ali Sami Yen: Hell
Commerz-Bank Arena: Biggest cabriolet of the world
Estadio Sport Lisboa e Benfica: da Luz and o Ninho da Aguia (Nest of the eagle)
San Mames: El Catedral


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Yankee Stadium: The House that Ruth Built
Lambeau Field: The Frozen Tundra
Clemson University's Memorial Stadium: Death Valley
Atlanta-Fulton County Stadium (demolished): The Launch Pad


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

London Olympic Stadium: the cheapie!!!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Fritz-Walter-Stadion Kaiserslautern: Betze (Betzenberg, Betzen Mountain, location)


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

American Airlines Center in Dallas: Frozen Trinity for Hockey, ADD (Arena in Downtown Dallas)
New Cowboys Stadium: Jerry World, Boss Hog Bowl


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Michigan Stadium, Ann Arbor - "The Big House"
Twickenham Stadium, London - "HQ", "Billy Williams' Cabbage Patch" (archaic)
Carisbrook, Dunedin - "The House of Pain"
Westpac Stadium, Wellington - "The Cake Tin"


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Brisbane Cricket Ground, Brisbane - "The Gabba"
Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne - "The G"
Celtic Park, Glasgow - "Paradise"
Croke Park, Dublin - "Croker"
Feyenoord Stadium, Rotterdam - "De Kuip"


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

MSG is known as the World's Most Famous Arena.


----------



## Goothrey (Jul 31, 2006)

Frank Erwin Center - The Drum
Darrell K. Royal Memorial Stadium - DKR


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Goothrey said:


> Darrell K. Royal Memorial Stadium - DKR


 than Ali Sami Yen has got 2 
Ali Sami Yen = Hell
Ali Sami Yen = ASY


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

TalB said:


> MSG is known as the World's Most Famous Arena.


ha


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

ABSA Stadium Durban: *THE SHARK TANK*


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Some hockey ones

Mellon Arena, Pittsburgh, PA: "The Igloo"
HP Pavillion, San Jose, CA: "The Shark Tank"
Prudential Center, Newark, NJ: "The Rock"
Bell Centre, Montreal, PQ: When it was Molson Centre, it used to be called "The Keg" (Coolest name... ever...)
Joe Louis Arena, Detroit, MI: "The Joe"
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON: "The Hangar" or "The ACC"
Verizon Center, Washington D.C.: "The Phone Booth"


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Great response, I think my favourites so far are
St. Pauli stadium: *Freudenhaus* (whorehouse):lol:
New Cowboys Stadium: Jerry World, *Boss Hog Bowl *:lol:
Bell Centre, Montreal, PQ: When it was Molson Centre, it used to be called "*The Keg*"


----------



## clyde built (Jun 20, 2006)

A thought brezze block citys (parkhead's) nick name was the piggery, septick park, the big jock knew camp and the san giro LOL


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

clyde built said:


> A thought brezze block citys (parkhead's) nick name was the piggery, septick park, the *big jock knew *camp and the san giro LOL


Disgusting! The BJK thing is absolutely vial, and every orange bastard in the world knows its bullshite, dreamed up by some knuckle dragger during a wet dream about Ally McMoiste.

Fucking vial orange scum!!!! Where is Belfast in Scotland? 

Hows the new Orange Walkers £700m stadium?

Well world, just look at this thread and all the bigotry and racism that exists here in Scotland, its hugely embarrassing but at least people from all over the world now know about Scotland’s shame.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

Boundary park,home to oldham athletic - *ICE STATION ZEBRA*


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

*BRAZIL*

In Brazil most of the stadiums are known by the nicknames, here are some of them:


Official name - Nickname (city)

Estádio Jornalista Mário Filho - Maracanã (Rio de Janeiro)
Estádio Cícero Pompeu de Toledo - Morumbi (São Paulo)
Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto - Mineirão (Belo Horizonte)
Estádio José Pinheiro Borba - Beira Rio (Porto Alegre)
Estádio Governador Plácido Aderaldo Castelo - Castelão (Fortaleza)
Estádio Octávio Mangabeira - Fonte Nova (Salvador)
Estádio Joaquim Américo Guimarães - Arena da Baixada or Kyocera Arena (Curitiba)
Estádio Olímpico Edgard Proença - Mangueirão (Belém)


----------



## clyde built (Jun 20, 2006)

GlasgowMan said:


> Disgusting! The BJK thing is absolutely vial, and every orange bastard in the world knows its bullshite, dreamed up by some knuckle dragger during a wet dream about Ally McMoiste.
> 
> Fucking vial orange scum!!!! Where is Belfast in Scotland?
> 
> ...


Hit a wee soar spot have we its must be true if your response is this bigoted LOL. I never used any bigotry just facts I love it how tims cant take it LOL.
Were is the Racism and Bigotry I cant see it exept from in your post.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

clyde built said:


> Hit a wee soar spot have we its must be true if your response is this bigoted LOL. I never used any bigotry just facts I love it how tims cant take it LOL.
> Were is the Racism and Bigotry I cant see it exept from in your post.



Why is it dirty huns always care more about Celtic than there own club Rangers? 

This thread is a perfect example, rather than posting nicknames for Ibrox, which is what the thread is for, you come on and bad-mouth Celtic.

Typical from an orange bigot. How much have Fifa fined yous so far? Looking forward to ground closure?


----------



## clyde built (Jun 20, 2006)

GlasgowMan said:


> Why is it dirty huns always care more about Celtic than there own club Rangers?
> 
> This thread is a perfect example, rather than posting nicknames for Ibrox, which is what the thread is for, you come on and bad-mouth Celtic.
> 
> Typical from an orange bigot. How much have Fifa fined yous so far? Looking forward to ground closure?



Look your the one shouting Bigot etc but are useing word like Dirty Huns and Orange Bastard. I havent used any offensive words towards you have I and you cant count tim btw LOL. He still knew LOL


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

clyde built said:


> Look your the one shouting Bigot etc but are useing word like Dirty Huns and Orange Bastard. I havent used any offensive words towards you have I and you cant count tim btw LOL. He still knew LOL


You braught up BJK, that is why you are a dirty unwashed orange bastard, and I would say it to your face, infact I would give you a sore face like the last orange wank who said it.

Oh the Rankers are shite!!! When was the last time Rangers won anything? And a fine from FIFA and UEFA for awful supporter behavious does not count!

Away back to Belfast you go :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

Molineux, Wolverhampton Wanderers:

Golden Palace
Custurd Bowl


----------



## clyde built (Jun 20, 2006)

I am from Glasgow, Scotland not Ireland north or south. Stop abusing me please it is very bigoted of you and big jock did know and everyone knows it what is wroung with bring up facts you little bigot? Your going to give me a soar face LOL love to see you try little man LOL


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

..


----------



## Basel_CH (Jan 7, 2006)

Joggeli =

(St. Jakob Stadion Basel, former)












(St. Jakob Park Basel, today)


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

clyde built said:


> I am from Glasgow, Scotland not Ireland north or south. Stop abusing me please it is very bigoted of you and big jock did know and everyone knows it what is wroung with bring up facts you little bigot? Your going to give me a soar face LOL love to see you try little man LOL


orange scum!!!  FTQ


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Like I said Clyde, why couldnt you come on here and post Ipox nicknames rather than bad mouthing Celtic? Or are you simply a typical "Rangers supporter", you actualy care more about the great Glasgow Celtic?

Here's a special something for your specialself.










FTQ


----------



## clyde built (Jun 20, 2006)

You must be low life putting a picture like that up I think you have taken this to far by doing that I would argue with you but to be honest your not worth the hassle and your a disgrace to Glasgow. Please go and take a look in a mirror if you have one thank you.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

You are such a loser Glasgow!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Do not post that pic ever again, b/c it very insulting to those who actually have that disability. :no:


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

Subiaco Oval in perth is often referred to as the 'House Of Pain'


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

somataki said:


> London Olympic Stadium: the cheapie!!!


Oh, I call it "Stadium Tightass".


----------



## systematica (Oct 27, 2005)

koolio said:


> Montreal - Olympic Stadium (The Big O....or The Big DOH!  )


It's "The Big Owe" since it took 30 years to pay off.


----------



## Codenine (Aug 21, 2007)

clyde built said:


> You must be low life putting a picture like that up I think you have taken this to far by doing that I would argue with you but to be honest your not worth the hassle and your a disgrace to Glasgow. Please go and take a look in a mirror if you have one thank you.


I wouldn't even bother argueing with Glasgow. He is obviously a low life who is the only one that's mentioned anything offensive. And to put a picture like he has on here just says it all. 

Mods : Any chance of banning him as that picture is the most offensive thing ever. To support killing innocent people like the rest of his teams fans is bad enough but to mock someone with a disability is even worse.

Arse of the highest order.


----------



## Codenine (Aug 21, 2007)

GlasgowMan said:


> Like I said Clyde, why couldnt you come on here and post Ipox nicknames rather than bad mouthing Celtic? Or are you simply a typical "Rangers supporter", you actualy care more about the great Glasgow Celtic?
> 
> Here's a special something for your specialself.
> 
> ...


Your comments were bad enough but with that picture you have hit a new low.

*You are an embarresment not only to yourself but to your family, your team and your country !!!!!*

Go and f*ck yourself.


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Please can you post only regarding the topic which I started on stadia and arena nicknames. I would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Goodison Park is often referred to as the Grand Old Lady.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

KaSpEr5 said:


> Another nickname of the feyenoord stadium is: de voetbaltempel (The footballtemple)


That is not a nickname, it's another word for a (impressive) stadium in dutch. I found "voetbaltempel" for the first time on google related to feyenoord on page 6 on google. 

If it comes to the first 20 hits, the following clubs/organisations and their current or future stadiums are mentioned: 

-3x Ajax
-3x AC Milan
-2x Arsenal
-2x World Cup Stadium South-Africa 
-2x Standard Luik
-FC Groningen
-AA Gent
-Chinese stadium for the Olympics
-Roda JC
-Small local clubs ODC and OHL
-2 times metioned in general


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

ROFL @ Codenine the junkey

you have been on the forum 5minutes and are starting arguments with people who have been here trouble free for years, away you go you pathetic excuse of a human.


----------



## begsy (Sep 11, 2002)

Goodison park = Woodison:lol:


----------



## Codenine (Aug 21, 2007)

GlasgowMan said:


> ROFL @ Codenine the junkey
> 
> you have been on the forum 5minutes and are starting arguments with people who have been here trouble free for years, away you go you pathetic excuse of a human.


I'll say it again ..............

You are an embarresment not only to yourself but to your family, your team and your country !!!!! 

Arse of the highest order !!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

In Brazil, most stadiums are officially named after some important or famous personalities.

Ever heard about the worldwide famous MARACANÃ stadium, which hosted the final match of the 1950 World Cup in Brazil, with a crowd of 200.000 people?

Well, Maracanã is just a NICKNAME!!!


Maracanã
Real Name: Jornalista Mário Filho
nickname is name of the neighborhood where the stadium is located










Morumbi
Real Name: Cícero Pompeu de Toledo
nickname is name of the neighborhood where the stadium is located











Beira Rio
Real Name: José Pinheiro Borba
nickname is based on the location of the stadium, at the margins of a river. (Beira Rio literally means River Shore)










Mineirão
Real Name: Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto
nickname is based on the fact its the main stadium at Minas Gerais state. Mineiro is something related to Minas Gerais. The suffix "ão" in portuguese serves to say something is BIG. Thus, Mineirão is a big "Mineiro".











Arena da Baixada
Real Name: Estádio Joaquim Américo Guimarães 
Official Brand Name: Kyocera Arena
this stadium received the name Kyocera Arena, because Kyocera bought the naming rights. But the public still calls it Arena da Baixada (nickname), because its located at the Baixada area of the city.


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Just going off topic a second! The Brazilian morumbi stadium aerial picture, very interesting track and floodlights. Do you know where the 3 tunnels go to that are located on the pitch?


----------



## AndyKane (Dec 9, 2005)

Ibrox - Ipox, Mordor, Rugby Park, Govan Swimming Baths, The Mintydome.
Pittodrie - Pittodire
Tynecastle - Swinecastle, Future Apartment Complex
Fir Park - The Mudheap


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

veronika said:


> Just going off topic a second! The Brazilian morumbi stadium aerial picture, very interesting track and floodlights. Do you know where the 3 tunnels go to that are located on the pitch?


good spot...took me a minute to find what you where on about..:nuts:


i suspect the dressing rooms,officials rooms etc..


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

AndyKane said:


> Ibrox - Ipox, Mordor, *Rugby Park*, Govan


Eh?


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

spud said:


> good spot...took me a minute to find what you where on about..:nuts:
> 
> 
> i suspect the dressing rooms,officials rooms etc..


Yes you are right. Those tunnels lead to dreassing room. You can see in the picture that the tunnels are the only way for the player to reach the field.
Maybe someone from São Paulo can answer better than me


----------



## AndyKane (Dec 9, 2005)

CharlieP said:


> Eh?


It's hosting the Rugby Sevens at the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Just recenlty, MSG did host a sumo wrestling match, bullfighting, and even a lippanzanar tournament, so it does deserve to the "The World's Most Famous Arena" for that.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Bristol Motor Speedway, in Bristol, TN, USA, is nicknamed "Thunder Valley."


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 28, 2002)

> Goodison Park is often referred to as the Grand Old Lady.


Aye, Goodison has had a few nicknames over the years, from 'Toffeeopolis' in its early days, and 'The School of Science' (a tagline for the calculated and precise football the team played, often linked to the stadium itself).


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> Aye, Goodison has had a few nicknames over the years, from 'Toffeeopolis' in its early days, and 'The School of Science' (a tagline for the calculated and precise football the team played, often linked to the stadium itself).


When you make the new stadium, the nickname of goodison will be tesco or sainsburys!!
Seriously a real shame, firstly sad to see any stadium demolished good or bad as its history and secondly its an archibald leitch stand stadium!


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

veronika said:


> When you make the new stadium, the nickname of goodison will be tesco or sainsburys!!
> Seriously a real shame, firstly sad to see any stadium demolished good or bad as its history and secondly its an archibald leitch stand stadium!


Couldn't agree more. The day (hopefully it never comes) Goodison Park gets demolished would be a sad day for Everton and world football. The people who appreciate proper football stadiums will agree. Players from Dixie Dean to Pele have played here hosting great Everton matches as well World Cup '66 games. Also Dixie Dean is buried on the half way line so that in itself is sacrilege. 

More on the history http://www.toffeeweb.com/club/goodison/gp-history.asp


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

fenway58 said:


> Gillette Stadium aka the razor.


AKA "the house that cheating built" or "the ugliest stadium ever"


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> emirates stadium... ashburton grove, "the grove" and/or The home of Football
> 
> The boleyn groumd... upton park
> 
> ...


*
The Emirates Stadium (Ashburton Grove)*: The Deathstar, The Hemorrhoids Stadium, Cashburden, Library mk II, the toilet bowl, The Effeminates' Stadium.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

University of San Diego's (USD's) Jenny Craig Pavilion, AKA the "Slim Gym"


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

Jordan-Hare Stadium in Auburn, AL- "The Plains"
Tiger Stadium in Baton Rouge, LA- "Death Valley"
Turner Field in Atlanta, GA- "The Ted"


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's a bit of a stretch calling this an arena, but it's got a cool nic name. The home of the Carleton University Ravens in Ottawa is affectionately known as *The Raven's Nest.* This is a photo from a few years ago. Over 3,000 taking in a win over NCAA Division 1 LaSalle University from the United States.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/80/237943618_822dd9bb28.jpg?v=0


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

Benn said:


> The Razor?
> I would have figured The Lighthouse, or Kraft stadium, or McKraft Stadium, there we go.


That stadium should be called "The Changeling". It started life as Schaefer Stadium, then it became Sullivan Stadium, after that it was Foxboro Stadium, now it is Gillette Stadium... What next?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

isaidso said:


> It's a bit of a stretch calling this an arena, but it's got a cool nic name. The home of the Carleton University Ravens in Ottawa is affectionately known as *The Raven's Nest.* This is a photo from a few years ago. Over 3,000 taking in a win over NCAA Division 1 LaSalle University from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The day before, they lost 67-66 to Louisville, who is considered an elite DI program. I dunno how much of U of L's starting personnel played--the game was played in September, just after college basketball teams begin practice--but it was an impressive show of fortitude by Carleton, nonetheless.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

KingmanIII said:


> The day before, they lost 67-66 to Louisville, who is considered an elite DI program.


The calibre of basketball in the NCAA is undeniably higher, but the gap seems to be closing each passing year. Almost all of Canada's best high school basketball players opt to play at NCAA schools. If Canadian schools did a better job keeping talent in Canada, scores like the one above would become far more common.

The scholarship issue was addressed. Now the CIS has to work to build upon attendance and television audiences to generate a larger revenue base for the various programs. Once we see more parity here, the rest should follow.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Royal Standard de Liege - Stade Maurice Dufrasne aka* Sclessin*
Germinal Beerschot - Olympisch Stadion aka *het Kiel*
Lierse - Herman Vanderpoorten stadion aka *het Lisp*
Racing Genk - Cristal Arena aka *Weernix stadion*


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Rotterdam: Stadion Feijenoord aka De Kuip (The Tub)
Rotterdam: ENECO Stadion aka Het Kasteel (The Castle) aka Spangen (name of the neighbourhood)
Groningen: Euroborg aka De Groene Kathedraal (The Green Cathedral)
Den Haag: ADO Den Haag Stadion aka Aad Mansveld Stadion aka Haags Bakkie (a "Haags Bakkie" is a cup of coffee that is only half filled, just like the stadium)
Enschede: Grolsch Veste aka Epi Drost Stadion


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

Except "The home of football" or "The cathedral of football",
has New Wembley other nicknames?


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

^^
"The Home of Football" was the nickname of the old Arsenal Stadium, Highbury.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Maracanã Stadium (Rio) - *"World Temple of Football"*


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Portugal

SL Benfica - Stadium of Light
FC Porto - The Dragon (simbol of the club)


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Athens Olympic, the "Thanks Calatrava for saving our sorry ass in the Olympics" stadium


----------



## flavze (May 13, 2009)

Barhurst racetrack is known as the Mountain due to have a 174 meter elevation differance over it's course.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

The Cowboys Stadium in Arlington 
(official name)










Boss Hog Bowl
Jerry World
Death Star
Hyper Dome
Thunder Dome
Starship 2010
Cowboys big F#[email protected] Stadium
New Texas Stadium
New Cotton Bowl


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

American Airlines Center










AAC
Frozen Trinity (For Hockey)
ADD (Arena in Downtown Dallas)


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Ukraine Kharkiv Metalist arena 

'the spider'


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> Athens Olympic, the "Thanks Calatrava for saving our sorry ass in the Olympics" stadium


A pity Calatrava don't do economics or credit rating


----------

